# very confused and getting hacked off



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

as you all probably know, I'm trying to get winter wheels for my Kia, thinking i have found the perfect answer in alloys only to then think about if i cracked one, would i be able to get another, if they were still in manufacture when i might need one (intend keeping the car for next 7 years all being well), so, maybe decided on just going with steel wheels.

trying to find steel wheels exclusively for the Kia seems nigh on impossible, so decided to search using the same criteria, e.g., the 16" size wheel for the model being 5x114.3, bore 67.1, offset 46, for 205/65/16 tyres, now i know my car is a Hyundai I40 with a different dress on, so looked up there model here..

http://www.wheelfitment.eu/car/Hyundai/i40 (2011 - ).html

same (even the same as a Ferrari 458 apparently), so looked on meters to see this...

http://www.mytyres.co.uk/cgi-bin/skw.pl

am i going mad or something? how come the offset is 40 on these? and only a 60 profile tyre? even states the bore is 67.00 or is it really 67.1 and they are just being lazy ? 

can someone please either say they'd definitely just go with that and it wouldn't matter with the offset if in my position, or have ordered steel wheels off them and they are right, or should i just not buy them because it doesn't look right? i did ask if i could just buy the steel wheels and put my own 205/65/16 tyres on, and he confirmed i could, they're £40 each, free delivery

just need to make that decision and get some ordered, every route i go down i seem to come across a problem :wall:


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm going to open a can of worms by saying that our winters are so warm we don't even need winters! High performance summer tyres outperform most winters unless there is actual snow and ice. Last winter where I live down South, we only had 2 days where winter tyres would have been useful.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

True, however, I want to keep my nicely refurbed 18" alloys nice for as long as possible, with the amount of miles I do, I WANT steel wheels with winter tyres, not NEED them, so it's my choice, I want to be able to work as much as possible over winter, granted that I've never got stuck before, doesn't mean I never will.

When it has snowed before I'm always the last one out working as long as is possible ( I put myself in commuters shoes and would like to think at least one taxi could be working as much as possible to try to get them home as safely as possible)


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

LSherratt said:


> I'm going to open a can of worms by saying that our winters are so warm we don't even need winters! High performance summer tyres outperform most winters unless there is actual snow and ice. Last winter where I live down South, we only had 2 days where winter tyres would have been useful.


This.

I've never used winter tyres, we might have one or two days worth of snow.
If the weather is bad, slow down, leave more room, drivable appropriately.

Bidderman, if you 100% want to go with winters, us this not just easiest to get another set of identical wheels to what you have & get winter tyres fitted in the same size as your summer tyres??

Also, Michelin have brought out a new all weather/all season tyre called the cross climate - you could go for a set of these & then you'd only need one set of tyres.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, yes, easyish, just difference in tyre prices is nearly £50 each

Also it's not just the tyres, if I slid and bumped/smacked the wheel, it's an expensive slip, hence the need for different wheels


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

A slight difference in offset won't make any noticable difference. +\- 10mm won't be a problem for the huge majority of cars. Some cars will even have different offset wheels for different style but same size wheels from the factory.

The 0.1 on the centre bore is just a tolerance so the wheels actually fit over the hub, your hub will be 67mm, would t surprise me if some people put 67mm in the wheel specs meaning it will fit a 67mm hub rather than the true 67.1mm of the wheel.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

LSherratt said:


> I'm going to open a can of worms by saying that our winters are so warm we don't even need winters! High performance summer tyres outperform most winters unless there is actual snow and ice. Last winter where I live down South, we only had 2 days where winter tyres would have been useful.


Not true. Numerous tests have shown that winter tyres out perform summer tyres below 7 degrees.

In ice/snow the difference is night and day... above those temperatures certainly noticeable but not crucial IMO.

I find it interesting when you see threads/posts proclaiming that you should only buy Michelin PS3, Goodyear F1's, Conti Sport Contact etc as you need the best rubber you can get on a car as it's the only point of contact with the road... Then a thread like this pops up where the advice is to stick to tyres which are out performed by other tyres for 4/5 months a year. 

Bidderman - Have you considered all season tyres to save all this faffing? I ran Dunlop SP Sport 01 A/S last year and thought they were great - Happy in 25 degrees in August and then crawling through about 6 inches of snow up hill last winter. No disadvantage IMO.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

LSherratt said:


> I'm going to open a can of worms by saying that our winters are so warm we don't even need winters! High performance summer tyres outperform most winters unless there is actual snow and ice. Last winter where I live down South, we only had 2 days where winter tyres would have been useful.


People who have not used winter tyres always say this.....

Not everyone lives in Gloucestershire.

Under 7deg decent Winter tyres perform better than decent summer tyres.

There is no added tyre cost of using winters, each mm of wear on your winter tyres saves a mm of of wear on your summer tyres.

And most of all: -

If you're a taxi driver and mobility is your income.....especially when you tend to be busier in adverse weather, and a minor impact causing your car being off the road for a week stops your wages winter tyres become a VERY sound idea.


----------



## grapefruit (Dec 29, 2014)

To add to what others have said: it's not just about tread pattern, the rubber of winters is designed to perform better (warm up more quickly, etc) at lower temperatures.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Bero said:


> People who have not used winter tyres always say this.....
> 
> Not everyone lives in Gloucestershire.
> 
> ...


at last! :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Harry_p said:


> A slight difference in offset won't make any noticable difference. +- 10mm won't be a problem for the huge majority of cars. Some cars will even have different offset wheels for different style but same size wheels from the factory.
> 
> The 0.1 on the centre bore is just a tolerance so the wheels actually fit over the hub, your hub will be 67mm, would t surprise me if some people put 67mm in the wheel specs meaning it will fit a 67mm hub rather than the true 67.1mm of the wheel.


this is really what i wanted to know, i thought there may have been some sort of leeway, otherwise i expect loads to have been sent back for not fitting, so would you just got for the fitting of an I40 (which is more than likely the same as anyway) and get the size tyre of the one which is the "1" model in my Kia range?


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

Bero said:


> People who have not used winter tyres always say this.....
> 
> Not everyone lives in Gloucestershire.
> 
> ...


I've got a 1999 Subaru Impreza turbo and last winter I had it on winter wheels so I am in a perfectly capable position to comment. 90% of my driving is also done through untreated country roads :thumb:. I felt my car was less stable on them and a lot more twitchy. Maybe if I actually saw a snow day, then yes they would have been better but I was glad when I put my Pilot Sport 3's back on! A world of difference even in 3-7 degrees (in the Michelin's favour).


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

but on the other hand, a few people have run winter tyres all year round, (i won't be though) so maybe it all depends on the car?


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Big winter tyre fan / user myself, wouldn't do without after 20+ years.
50-80.000.000 users on the continent cannot be wrong.
Always use steel rims in a smaller diameter, low profile winter tyres perform less than higher profile winter tyres, plus you have the added rim protection.
I use 16 inch steelies to protect my expensive 19 inch alloys during the winter, against salt, grit and damage.

Regarding the correct size, does Hyundai / Kia not supply steel rims?
I always buy original rims from the manufacturer (most are standard on the basic spec) for reasonable money.
I also buy always 5 rims, so that I have a full size spare available in my garage.
Don't want to drive longer than needed with weedy spare. 
Talk to a decent dealer or have sniff on eBay. 
You could be lucky.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

I use winter tyres on steels after learning the hard way on a Lexus the last really snowy winter slid into the kerb badly damaging wheel and tyre to replace cost £450, so from then on got 4 steels + tyres for not much more than new alloy and tyre as wheel replacement on a Audi are expensive.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> this is really what i wanted to know, i thought there may have been some sort of leeway, otherwise i expect loads to have been sent back for not fitting, so would you just got for the fitting of an I40 (which is more than likely the same as anyway) and get the size tyre of the one which is the "1" model in my Kia range?


Fitting how? Centre bore or offset? Lower offset just pushes the face of the wheel out more = less clearance of the arches. Centre bore being off means they wobble and besides, this is what spigot rings are for on aftermarket wheels.

I would simply get manufacturer wheels, all this balls is not worth the effort unless you're sure they'll fit. But with a very low offset change it's pretty damn likely, unless they're already pretty flush with the arches.

Also bear in mind some wheels don't have the same holes as OEM wheels iirc, so at least some oem lug nuts don't fit snugly, think there's like acorn, forget what other shapes..

Here we go. http://www.performanceplustire.com/tech.info/A-Few-Facts-About-Lug-Nuts


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

kia do not do steel wheels for the Optima


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Fitting how? Centre bore or offset? Lower offset just pushes the face of the wheel out more = less clearance of the arches. Centre bore being off means they wobble and besides, this is what spigot rings are for on aftermarket wheels.
> 
> I would simply get manufacturer wheels, all this balls is not worth the effort unless you're sure they'll fit. But with a very low offset change it's pretty damn likely, unless they're already pretty flush with the arches.
> 
> ...


trust you to throw a spanner in the works :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

I really don't see why you want to make something so simple so complex. So many oem wheels for the optima on the bay, real cheap.

Only reason I did it on the z was because I loved the way they looked. However, I've since realised they're stupid on a daily.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Im not paying £100+ for a winter tyre


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

I think if you can find the 17x6.5s they're less. Alternatively you could get some "uniglory" tyres :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ahh yeah I also forgot, depending on calipers you have to worry about offset.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah I mean it shared the stud pattern, PCD etc except the actual size, lol, should have said


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm another fan of winter tyres and wheels. The last 5 years the winter tyres have been the reason for me and my wife getting our cars out of our house and to our work safely. They've paid for themselves in that respect through not having to take time off and subsequent loss of earnings etc. Personally I'll never be without them, until I retire that is lol. 

Regarding the offset, don't be too stressed about that bidderman. Your 18s will probably be 7" wide. The 16 will be 6" ish. An extra 10 mm in the offset will be accounted for in the reduced width of the wheel, so while the offset is higher, the inside edge of the wheel will be no closer to the strut than your 18. 

Cooks


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Bidderman

Put the values in here and it'll tell you the difference between existing and new set ups. I've put in the details for your car 225/45/18 7.5" with a 42mm offset and the likely winter set up on a 205/65/16 6.5" with a 40mm offset.

http://www.willtheyfit.com/index.ph...ameter2=16&wheelwidth2=6.5&offset2=40#content

Cooks


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Cookies said:


> I'm another fan of winter tyres and wheels. The last 5 years the winter tyres have been the reason for me and my wife getting our cars out of our house and to our work safely. They've paid for themselves in that respect through not having to take time off and subsequent loss of earnings etc. Personally I'll never be without them, until I retire that is lol.
> 
> Regarding the offset, don't be too stressed about that bidderman. Your 18s will probably be 7" wide. The 16 will be 6" ish. An extra 10 mm in the offset will be accounted for in the reduced width of the wheel, so while the offset is higher, the inside edge of the wheel will be no closer to the strut than your 18.
> 
> Cooks


:thumb:

That's exactly what I was hoping for, an explanation in laymans terms, :lol:

Gonna have to go for it I reckon


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Not sure if this may assist. 
It shows data with the different options offered by the manufacturer for a given model of car (some of the fitments vary depending on the market but i guess yours is an EUDM version)

Just thought it may help seeing the manufacturer options for your particular chassis if you are down sizing. Generally speaking they balance rim size and sidewall profile to produce a similar size over all and keep gearing and speedo readouts the same (not sure if i have the right model year btw)

http://www.wheel-size.com/size/kia/optima/2014/

A little cross referencing between this and the willtheyfit site should help quantify things. When it comes to offset, perhaps a little measuring of clearance on the car if you cannot find wheels with the exact width/offset combo of the OEM setup.

Willtheyfit is great for giving a tangible measurable result which is easily understood, helps me out loads :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Cheers bud will try it later, I'm in Cardiff at minute, lol


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

bidderman1969 said:


> Cheers bud will try it later, I'm in Cardiff at minute, lol


Bloomin 'eck! haha, not quite you usual stamping ground i take it?

If it is still doing your box in later give us a shout, spent ages farting around with various options myself so don't mind trying to assist if it helps any :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah couple of miles away from my normal operating area. Had a job bringing some Irish guys to the rugby, and taking them home after


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Cookies said:


> Bidderman
> 
> Put the values in here and it'll tell you the difference between existing and new set ups. I've put in the details for your car 225/45/18 7.5" with a 42mm offset and the likely winter set up on a 205/65/16 6.5" with a 40mm offset.
> 
> ...


does that allow for a brake calliper Cooks?

this is what i have been asking on the forum across the pond as its got quite a following on there (have a quick browse, they're quite a friendly bunch actually)

http://www.optimaforums.com/forum/8-optima-wheels-tires-suspension/118706-size-wheels.html


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Sorry me again 

The willtheyfit site (while quite accurate for calculating diameter vs offset vs width) does not take into account the design of the individual wheel.

Stuff like spoke/barrel design compared to caliper and disc clearance is rather beyond the scope of that particular calculator.

Can see why you are getting annoyed with all this, the US guys are mentioning more variables, and none of the larger outlets over here seem to cater for the Optima when it comes to winter steelies. One alloy outlet i have used before says the Optima is a 4 stud FFS! 

Off the top off my head i would suggest these: http://www.oponeo.co.uk/steel-wheel/alcar-kfz-7840#18818014

They have the right stud pattern and centre bore, and the offset/width coupled with the design of the face hopefully should allow for decent clearance.
They are narrower but widen the track slightly, both characteristics i read are good for a winter setup. Don't want someone to start talking about bearings, scrub radius, and king pin angles right now, so anyone going down that route... ...Don't! :lol:

Pair them with a 205 55 R17 (which admittedly allows less choice of tyres ) and the diameter difference is a paltry 1.2mm:
http://www.willtheyfit.com/index.php?width=225&aspect=45&diameter=18&wheelwidth=7.5&offset=42&width2=205&aspect2=55&diameter2=17&wheelwidth2=6.5&offset2=39#content

That said, it is still taking a chance so quite understandable if you take all this with a pinch of angry salt, it's about the best i can figure at the mo.

It would almost be worth just buying one wheel in that size just to test and put an end to all the questing you have had to to go through, but again we are none of us made of money after all.

Alternatively, http://www.wheelbasealloys.com/?gclid=CjwKEAjw1f6vBRC7tLqO_aih5WISJAAE0CYwUZpAMOCQX7l7pHaUVTMqV-PptMu3Vup066nR8IZB1BoCyyTw_wcB and https://www.performancealloys.com/index.aspx purport to offer alloys for your car, but the cheapest 17" seems to be rather more than the steelies by some way. At least you would be able to set about them if they supplied something that did not fit. However, buying winters should not be this much hassle for anyone, so once again can empathise with the grief inolved up to now.

Apologies not to have any more definite answers so far (Dammit!)


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

James Bagguley said:


> Sorry me again
> 
> The willtheyfit site (while quite accurate for calculating diameter vs offset vs width) does not take into account the design of the individual wheel.
> 
> ...


:lol: :thumb:

good to see someone trying to help with a good bit of humour thrown along with understanding just how frustrating this is 

going to have a look at them links in a sec :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> :lol: :thumb:
> 
> good to see someone trying to help with a good bit of humour thrown along with understanding just how frustrating this is
> 
> going to have a look at them links in a sec :thumb:


See, I warned you


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

what about these?

http://www.oponeo.co.uk/steel-wheel/magnetto-wheels-mw-r1-1825#18805912

for the i40


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Hey bud, thanks for reading through all that post above! 

If those wheels you linked are being billed as suitable for a re-branded version of the same car one would assume the fitment would work out fine.

Just been scanning around motor factors double checking the brake setups between the two. So far as i can see the 1.7D cars from both brands have the same size (300mm) front discs which suggests the calipers will allow the same clearance.

Really very little difference between the two steelies in terms of the width/offset stats at least. 
Tyre size seems closest to the original 18" diameter by using a 205 60 R16, a difference of 3.6mm but hardly world shaking: http://www.willtheyfit.com/index.php?width=225&aspect=45&diameter=18&wheelwidth=7.5&offset=42&width2=205&aspect2=60&diameter2=16&wheelwidth2=7&offset2=40#content

Not sure if we are starting to get somewhere here!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Thing is, you can't put them down as wider wheels or factory option, so what are you intending on doing insurance wise? Also check your policy before you do this.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Just had another wee look at this bidderman. Your standard 225/45/18 on a 7.5 inch rim with an offset of 42mm can be replaced by a 16inch rim @ 6.5 inch with an offset of 50.

Et voila.










So effectively the inch that is lost in the width of the rim, when combined with the offset, leaves the inside edge of the 16" rim roughly 5mm further away from the strut than the 18" rim. However, the trade off is that the 16" rim will appear to sit further into the arch as it will stick out 20mm less than the 18"rim.

I currently have a 16" steel rim on my Exeo as I buckled one of the alloys on a pothole and its getting repaired. No bother at all with clearance over the discs or calipers. Mine has 320mm front discs.

Hope you get sorted.

Cooks


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Uhm, the face on steelies is different and it's the caliper width you have to watch out for, not the discs.

Which is why bbk's can be a pain.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

If you cut a cross section of an alloy and a steelie, the profile would be largely the same I.e. both will be shaped to take into account the shape of the caliper. Now if bidderman had fitted oversized aftermarket disks and calipers, then the wheel fitment and clearance may be an issue, but for standard brakes when 16"wheels are specced on his model in the states, I don't think it'll be a problem. 

Easiest way to find out for certain is to take a run down to the nearest Kia dealers and ask them to stick a 16" steel rim onto the car. 

Cooks


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Cookies said:


> If you cut a cross section of an alloy and a steelie, the profile would be largely the same I.e. both will be shaped to take into account the shape of the caliper. Now if bidderman had fitted oversized aftermarket disks and calipers, then the wheel fitment and clearance may be an issue, but for standard brakes when 16"wheels are specced on his model in the states, I don't think it'll be a problem.
> 
> Easiest way to find out for certain is to take a run down to the nearest Kia dealers and ask them to stick a 16" steel rim onto the car.
> 
> Cooks


This is exactly the easiest option :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Cookies said:


> If you cut a cross section of an alloy and a steelie, the profile would be largely the same I.e. both will be shaped to take into account the shape of the caliper. Now if bidderman had fitted oversized aftermarket disks and calipers, then the wheel fitment and clearance may be an issue, but for standard brakes when 16"wheels are specced on his model in the states, I don't think it'll be a problem.
> 
> Easiest way to find out for certain is to take a run down to the nearest Kia dealers and ask them to stick a 16" steel rim onto the car.
> 
> Cooks


if of course the main dealers had a steelies wheelie, which of course may or may not fit regardless of the offset' but yes, i shall try and have a word with them :thumb:

(i'll try and bribe them by suggesting they may be doing my next service  )


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

been browsing tyre leader, found this package.....

https://www.tyreleader.co.uk/tyre-pack/steel-1154/19954-1370/tyres/184908?q=4

these however, are 205/60/16, and as my taxi is fitted with a meter, I'm not sure on what kind of difference that would mean?

the bottom of the range has 205/65/16 wheels and tyres, looked on the online comparison website, http://www.willtheyfit.com/index.ph...diameter2=16&wheelwidth2=7&offset2=40#content, which shows an increase in mph to 60.67mph at 60mph, maybe have a knock on effect with the meter too?


----------



## Banksy40 (Sep 5, 2012)

bidderman1969 said:


> been browsing tyre leader, found this package.....
> 
> https://www.tyreleader.co.uk/tyre-pack/steel-1154/19954-1370/tyres/184908?q=4
> 
> ...


As long as you keep to a size tyre that is listed in your manual then you should be fine.

If that size isnt then you would need to speak to your insurance company and see what they say, some may not want what is in effect non manufacturer approved size on.

have you tried emailing someone like mytyres to see what they say about steel wheels for your car?

Im guessing the Kia has a TPM system what are you going to do about that when you switch the wheels over?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Banksy40 said:


> As long as you keep to a size tyre that is listed in your manual then you should be fine.
> 
> If that size isnt then you would need to speak to your insurance company and see what they say, some may not want what is in effect non manufacturer approved size on.
> 
> ...


guessed wrong 

tried meters, not really much help, unless it specifically states my car, then they won't guarantee anything, which is understandable, if you don't know Kia optima and hyundai i40 are the same car.

will ring insurance company i think


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

http://www.gumtree.com/p/cars-vans-...livery-available-ms-hyundai-toyota/1140167856

@bidderman1969 - saw these on gumtree and they have winter tyres on them. Any good?

Cooks


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

hhhhmmmm, they really are rough, lol

got steels and tyres now, still have to make sure they fit though


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

well, that didn't go as planned, the steels didn't fit, mainly due to the actual shape of the steel wheel, the inside ridge caught on the caliber, only just mind



















it was a gamble, as i have said before, its the same as an i40, so makes me wonder if the really do fit the Hyundai now

so back to square one i suppose


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

So you didn't go to the main dealers?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

i did today as i needed to go for warranty work assessment but they really don't want to do much to help.

if i tried Kia UK, might they be able to help? which dept should i try and get through to?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> i did today as i needed to go for warranty work assessment but they really don't want to do much to help.
> 
> if i tried Kia UK, might they be able to help? which dept should i try and get through to?


Gawd I doubt it, whole thing as you proved is alloys because of calipers and not drums.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

if the steel wheel was straight inside, like an alloy wheel is, wouldn't have been a problem, the 16" would fit fine, debating now what to do

either send the whole lot back, and exchange for 18" Falken eurowinters, but kind of defeats the point when i wanted to try and keep the wheels looking as good as, for as long as possible

or get some cheap 16" alloys and fit the tyres i got, but is every 16" alloy definitely going to fit? 

made on offer on the ones Cooks pointed out, offered him 200, but he came back with £250, but I'm not sure on the sunny winter tyres........

decisions decisions


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Bidderman. I had Pirelli sottozero winters on my last car, but was offered a full set of sunitrac winters just as last winter started for silly money so couldn't refuse. They have been absolutely fantastic and equally as capable as the Pirelli set bizarrely. 

I would have been hesitant before but not bow chum. They've got me out from our house in the thickest if snow and ice without trouble. Give them a try, surely they're worth it for that money!!

And you know they'll fit. 

Cooks


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

hhhhhmmmm suppose id better go for it and return these wheels and tyres then

wonder what tyre leader will sting me for doing that


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

So have you bought them yet?

Cooks


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Pretty much, £250 delivered, not convinced about the tyres yet though

Might do a diy refurb on the wheels , paint instead of a polished face


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Give them a go.. worst case scenario you'll get about 150 quid for the tyres, meaning that the rims will have stung you 100 quid. That's a bargain in anyone's eyes chum.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

well, that was nice of the seller

agreed price of £250 and then sold to someone else.

back to square one

heard from tyre leader today,

*Hello,

It is possible for us to pick up the items under the following conditions: 
if and only if the items have never been fitted nor used, having said that, the warehouse has the right to reject upon recepit the items that have been picked up and do not follow up with the pick up policy previusly stated.

There are 2 possibilities :

We can organize the pick up of the items. The return shipping fees are up to 25 £/item to be deducted from your final refund.

Returning the items at your own expenses. In which case we kindly ask you to inform us in order to provide you with a valid return address.

Best regards,*

for the sake of a few quid more, i may order from someone that does free returns from now on, like mytyres


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

*what to do now?*

so, what should i do now?

apparently it will cost me £200 to return the 4 steel wheels and 4 tyres to tyreleader, yes i know i should cover the cost to return them, but that isn't gonna happen, so may have to sell the tyres privately, maybe even the steel wheels too, but what really gets my goat is that there isn't anywhere on their website about the cost to return the items, so will see what the credit card company says about it, surely they can't charge such astronomical prices without advertising it, i even said about swapping them but they don't want to do that, hardly surprising i suppose.

May avoid this company now and think i may pay a few quid extra for the tyres next time, knowing how much it would be to return beforehand.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

i suppose i could put them on a pallet and send back, but how much would it cost to return to the Netherlands?


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

So nearly 3 months, 7 pages, 61 posts and potentially £200 worse off with nothing to show for it.

*Go to a local wheel supplier and buy wheels from them!!* :lol: If they cost a little more than online...that's fine. You're paying for their expertise, locality, and ability to try before you buy.....or at least return free of charge.

When did you order the online wheels and tyres? I'm guessing it was after SOGA was replaced? Under SOGA THEY have to pay all return costs. If it comes under the new consumer law things are not as clear, but would be worth reading up on. Your statutory rights trump whatever policy they have, but under SOGA it was common for companies to try and pay for returned goods.​


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Bero said:


> So nearly 3 months, 7 pages, 61 posts and potentially £200 worse off with nothing to show for it.
> 
> *Go to a local wheel supplier and buy wheels from them!!* :lol: If they cost a little more than online...that's fine. You're paying for their expertise, locality, and ability to try before you buy.....or at least return free of charge.
> 
> When did you order the online wheels and tyres? I'm guessing it was after SOGA was replaced? Under SOGA THEY have to pay all return costs. If it comes under the new consumer law things are not as clear, but would be worth reading up on. Your statutory rights trump whatever policy they have, but under SOGA it was common for companies to try and pay for returned goods.​


don't really have a "local" wheel supplier except Halfords, not £200 worse off............ yet, potentially maybe

but does the SOGA cover buying from Germany?

have to admit that i thought they were a British company until i ordered and saw where they were coming from as they were tracked.

doesn't state on their website exactly where they are, well i couldn't tell anyway


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

bidderman1969 said:


> don't really have a "local" wheel supplier except Halfords, not £200 worse off............ yet, potentially maybe
> 
> but does the SOGA cover buying from Germany?
> 
> ...


Well....buy from Halfords if needed. You're a taxi driver, it must take you out and about from time to time....near some wheel shops?

I have no idea about buying from a German company....but WAS it a German company? Or a UK company who dispatched from Germany?

Even if it was a German company, the new consumer law potentially ties in with European law to harmonise across the continent....so it could be the same in Germany......but that's WAY outside my sphere (bubble) of knowledge. :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> don't really have a "local" wheel supplier except Halfords, not £200 worse off............ yet, potentially maybe
> 
> but does the SOGA cover buying from Germany?
> 
> ...


So stick with alloys that fit from the bay like, manufacturer optional wheels?

Either that or you still need to figure out what alloys fit over the calipers.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Bero said:


> Well....buy from Halfords if needed. You're a taxi driver, it must take you out and about from time to time....near some wheel shops?
> 
> I have no idea about buying from a German company....but WAS it a German company? Or a UK company who dispatched from Germany?
> 
> Even if it was a German company, the new consumer law potentially ties in with European law to harmonise across the continent....so it could be the same in Germany......but that's WAY outside my sphere (bubble) of knowledge. :lol:


now you've confused me even more :lol:

gotta file an online dispute with CC company anyway, there said that if theres a way out of it/around it, they fight it


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> So stick with alloys that fit from the bay like, manufacturer optional wheels?
> 
> Either that or you still need to figure out what alloys fit over the calipers.


its trying to find secondhand Optima wheels the biggest problem tbh, but yeah, i know what you saying :thumb:

got a company in southampton looking into it for me


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> its trying to find secondhand Optima wheels the biggest problem tbh, but yeah, i know what you saying :thumb:
> 
> got a company in southampton looking into it for me


It's a harder car to find different wheels for as I don't think as many people would modify it.

I'm sure some of these online sites would be ok, but I'm not sure I'd trust them either


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

yeah me neither

some of them list alloys for my car with 4 studs and 15" for heavens sake


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I had no problems finding wheels for my Kia Ceed SW, same measurements apart from 51 offset, just go to wheelmania I had a pick of about 8 wheels and they supply spigot rings if needed to fit on your hub, I had wheelmania bellagio in an 18 with tyres for 600 quid fitted


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

BrummyPete said:


> *I had no problems finding wheels for my Kia Ceed SW, *same measurements apart from 51 offset, just go to wheelmania I had a pick of about 8 wheels and they supply spigot rings if needed to fit on your hub, I had wheelmania bellagio in an 18 with tyres for 600 quid fitted


i have no problems finding wheels for your kia C'eed either, just problems finding them for my Optima


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm going to raise another issue, that is insurance. Make sure you advise your insurer if you fit different wheels, as they could refuse a claim on the grounds of a non-disclosed mod to the car, even though it could be to increase the safety/reduce risk of claim. It's a mod. End of.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

baxlin said:


> I'm going to raise another issue, that is insurance. Make sure you advise your insurer if you fit different wheels, as they could refuse a claim on the grounds of a non-disclosed mod to the car, even though it could be to increase the safety/reduce risk of claim. It's a mod. End of.


did do


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

bidderman1969 said:


> well, that was nice of the seller
> 
> agreed price of £250 and then sold to someone else.
> 
> ...


That's bizarre. Perhaps he wasn't sure if you were taking them or not, as you seemed a wee bit undecided regarding the tyres.

I'll keep an eye out on case any others pop up.

Hope you get sorted bud.

Cooks


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

right, thinking about this again now.

seems steel wheels are out.

what suits here? they all apparently fit the Optima.

https://www.tyreleader.co.uk/alloy-car-wheels/kia/optima/optima-33510?scroll=1&mm[]=&filter_s=

these looked ok, being the right stud, and CB 67.1
https://www.tyreleader.co.uk/alloy-wheels/skad/sakura-2839/6.5x16-et45-5x114.3-67.1-118908?car=33510

https://www.tyreleader.co.uk/alloy-wheels/skad/sakura-1402/6.5x16-et40-5x114.3-67.1-77748?car=33510

or even.....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/350981693272?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

however they don't show up here on their website??????

http://www.wheelbasealloys.com/alloy-wheels/kia/optima/2010-present-tf/16-inch

also, if i fit these 16" wheels and tyres, i'd still have an 18" as a spare, is that allowed? would it effect the car much if used as a spare? 205/65/16 v's 22545/18 ?


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Don't like wolfrace alloys but they are the nicest design from them imo, guess you just gotta make a decision now mate 

Different size spare is fine as the rolling radius should be the same, would be no different to different size space saver etc. Just take it easy. As far as being allowed, spare wheel isn't tested in mot and your not legally required to have one so doesn't matter


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Clancy said:


> Don't like wolfrace alloys but they are the nicest design from them imo, guess you just gotta make a decision now mate
> 
> Different size spare is fine as the rolling radius should be the same, would be no different to different size space saver etc. Just take it easy. As far as being allowed, spare wheel isn't tested in mot and your not legally required to have one so doesn't matter


aye, taxi wise we do have to have one, bit daft when theres tyre repair stuff out there but hey ho :thumb:


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Ah yeah forgot your a taxi driver, I don't know anything about what rules etc you guys have to follow so ignore that! But would of thought if rolling radius is the same it's no bother


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

they just make up the rules to justify their jobs half the time anyway, lol


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Here are some genuine rims again on gumtree. I'd buy them if I was you chum as they don't come up very often, let alone twice within a few weeks!

https://www.gumtree.com/p/cars-vans...ble-tyres-hyundai-lexus-jap-toyota/1144825807

Good luck.

Cooks


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

winter wheels Mk2 have arrived, just need to make sure they fit now before prepping and protecting them for winter weather














































think they should look ok tbh


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

They look fab chum. Glad you got sorted with a set for the impending winter. 

Cooks


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Not bad for the price I suppose lol


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Not usually a fan of 2 tone wheels but they look smart, should look clean all the time too


----------



## Hairy Pete (Oct 2, 2012)

Love driving my beemer with the winters on . What a difference! I have 19'' Vredisteins , not ideal but my 16"" set of winter tyres and wheels wont fit the 428 so I have a spare set to move on sometime which will fit 318, 320s 118, 120.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Clancy said:


> Not usually a fan of 2 tone wheels but they look smart, should look clean all the time too


Probably look more expensive than they really are :lol:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

right, the Mk2 wheels don't fit either

FFS

:wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:
:devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Why not get some second hand Kia wheels gumtree/ebay


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

if it was that easy, i really would have done it by now, lol

at the minute i have.....

4 steel wheels (£135) trying to sell privately, because they don't fit........
4 205/65/16 winter tyres (£215) may have to sell privately, if i can't find 16" alloys that fit
4 16"alloy wheels (£238) that they list as fitting my Kia, but don't


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Bero said:


> So nearly 3 months, 7 pages, 61 posts and potentially £200 worse off with nothing to show for it.
> 
> *Go to a local wheel supplier and buy wheels from them!!* :lol: If they cost a little more than online...that's fine. You're paying for their expertise, locality, and ability to try before you buy.....or at least return free of charge.
> 
> When did you order the online wheels and tyres? I'm guessing it was after SOGA was replaced? Under SOGA THEY have to pay all return costs. If it comes under the new consumer law things are not as clear, but would be worth reading up on. Your statutory rights trump whatever policy they have, but under SOGA it was common for companies to try and pay for returned goods.​





bidderman1969 said:


> if it was that easy, i really would have done it by now, lol
> 
> at the minute i have.....
> 
> ...


We're now more months on.....nearly 100 posts and more money wasted.....and no solution!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Tell me about it, doing my head in now 

Has to be some sort of answer, another manufacturers standard wheels must be the same surely


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Can I make a suggestion?

Buy the genuine set I posted earlier on Gumtree. They'll fit. Definitely. 

Cooks


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

In what way do they not fit ?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Cookies said:


> Can I make a suggestion?
> 
> Buy the genuine set I posted earlier on Gumtree. They'll fit. Definitely.
> 
> Cooks


I'd have to change the tyres anyhow, so that's £250 for the wheels, then another £250 for tyres for them, another £500 which won't be so bad if I could get all the money for what I've already got


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Clancy said:


> In what way do they not fit ?


There's a lip inside right by the inside face and that's where it gets stuck, so. It's the aftermarket alloys construction


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Can't picture in my head what you mean, something with the centre bore part ?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Hard to describe, although it's an easy thing to see, if you know what I mean

The inside of my alloy is smooth all the way through to the back of the spokes/face of the wheel, the aftermarket ones start off smooth the have a ridge/shoulder then the back of the spokes/face that hits the calliper


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Any pics?

Cooks


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Was going to take a pic of it on the hub where it wouldn't fit, but the way today was going, I knew it would have slipped and damaged the new wheel!!


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Ah yeah I see what you mean


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

So when you say inside, you mean the inside barrel. 

I can see your issue, it steps in and is catching the caliper.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Jeezus christ man, just buy the damn alloys on gumtree.

Maybe spacers would help, but, you really don't want to be doing that.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Spacers would help, but yes, I don't want to do that as that would mean longed hub studs

The whole point of wanting 16" winter tyres were that they were half price of the equivalent of the 18's, I have a business to run


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Im not sure if I said this before, but buy the genuine alloys from gumtree, sell the tyres for about 100 quid, then you'll have a set of genuine rims for 150 quid. That will offset the cost of the more expensive winter tyres. 

Stick the surplus 16" wheels and tyres on gumtree now and you'll make your money back. 

I'm sorry to say this chum, but you really need to pay some heed to the advice that's being provided on here. 

I really hope you get sorted. 

Cooks


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> Spacers would help, but yes, I don't want to do that as that would mean longed hub studs
> 
> The whole point of wanting 16" winter tyres were that they were half price of the equivalent of the 18's, I have a business to run


Aaand how much have you spent now?


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

And, did you check the offset?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Aaand how much have you spent now?


Which would have been fine if it had gone to plan :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

slim_boy_fat said:


> And, did you check the offset?


Definately


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Cookies said:


> Im not sure if I said this before, but buy the genuine alloys from gumtree, sell the tyres for about 100 quid, then you'll have a set of genuine rims for 150 quid. That will offset the cost of the more expensive winter tyres.
> 
> Stick the surplus 16" wheels and tyres on gumtree now and you'll make your money back.
> 
> ...


I am :lol: it's just all the advice is costing me more money :lol::lol::lol::lol:

I'm hoping the credit card company can force them to take them back as I can't afford to lose much on what I be bought so far :thumb:


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

bidderman1969 said:


> Definately


Unfortunately that's what happens getting smaller wheels sometimes, cars not been out long enough for there to be an abundance of wheel info online for it yet either

It'll be alright in the end once you've sold them all again, could start your own alloy wheel company soon :lol:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Clancy said:


> Unfortunately that's what happens getting smaller wheels sometimes, cars not been out long enough for there to be an abundance of wheel info online for it yet either
> 
> It'll be alright in the end once you've sold them all again, could start your own alloy wheel company soon :lol:


I'd be a frigging expert :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

slim_boy_fat said:


> And, did you check the offset?


How would this help? The face is different.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> Which would have been fine if it had gone to plan :thumb:


Stick with friggin oem unless you're sure they'll fit


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> How would this help? The face is different.


Might have sat sufficiently further out to clear the calipers.

But as the OP's finding out - buy cheap, buy dear.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Might have sat sufficiently further out to clear the calipers.
> 
> But as the OP's finding out - buy cheap, buy dear.


 well no, I wanted a better alternative to try and keep my good alloys, nice, and as I knew the bottom of the range model has the 16" alloys and it's my livelihood as well, so, a business cost, it seemed a win win situation, but it just hasn't turned out as it should have done


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Most people run 16 for winter mate


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Might have sat sufficiently further out to clear the calipers.
> 
> But as the OP's finding out - buy cheap, buy dear.


I don't think it would help. You'd need to have known exactly how the face differed.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

came across these, but even though they say they'll fit, I'm still sceptical

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-x-Genui...Optima&hash=item3f588496a4:g:HzwAAOSwys5WUe-g


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> came across these, but even though they say they'll fit, I'm still sceptical
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-x-Genui...Optima&hash=item3f588496a4:g:HzwAAOSwys5WUe-g


I've found some wheels that'll definitely fit.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

On a more relevant note, they're a fricking inch narrower and a higher offset = stupid.

You're losing 5mm on oem specs for 16" wheels. If you think jamming wheels up against your calipers again is a good idea, go for it.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Ah, right

Well, see what I mean now about trusting what's put down as supposedly being able to fit the car?

Oh and those wheels won't fit either, they'll rub the arches I reckon 

:lol:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Thought I'd send an email to one of the eBay sellers selling a package of wheels and tyres, asking about what happens if they don't fit the car they specify (like mine) if I order a set, their reply,

Hello there,

you will need to verify that these wheels will fit before you buy - most Optimas need at least 17" wheels and 16" wheels will not fit.
You won't be able to return the wheels if you order the wrong ones, only if we send other wheels than the ones you ordered.

Kind regards
Henrietta


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> Thought I'd send an email to one of the eBay sellers selling a package of wheels and tyres, asking about what happens if they don't fit the car they specify (like mine) if I order a set, their reply,
> 
> Hello there,
> 
> ...


Uhm, it's ebay suggesting the fitment iirc, not the seller.

Just buy the damn wheels on gumtree


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> Just buy the damn wheels on gumtree


My thoughts exactly. What's wrong with buying wheels you know will fit? They're exactly the same as the ones on your car so there won't be an issue.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

It'll be Spring soon 

Joking aside, RP and cookies make sense...!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

ok

when the thread started i had a clear view of what i wanted, to preserve the alloy wheels i have now for good weather, and winter wheels for, obviously, winter  :thumb: the only OEM sized alloys were individual ones on eBay and they were working out quite expensive as they were mostly in good condition, and would so would only get pretty much ruined to due to the size of the tyres.

so, when i realised the bottom of the range Optima came with 16" alloy wheels i saw a chance of a cheaper way to get through winter. 16" winter tyres are around half the price of 18" ones, so hopefully now you can see where this is all leading

just after i got the steelies Cooks kindly posted up an item listed that does truly fit being an OEM wheel and same size as what i have at present, but i had already splashed out the steels and 16" tyres, otherwise i might just have gone with that option.

so i do appreciate everyones input, and i know it looks like I'm being difficult (or whatever some others may think :lol: ) but I'm truly not, just trying to get a good outcome with what i already have as the company i ordered from are being a-holes.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

this is the info Kia themselves have sent to me










i swear i have just been talking to an idiot

I've just been chatting to a chap from Kia customer services who sent me that information, now i thought i was going mad, i stated i had 16" steel wheels that don't fit as well as 16" alloys that don't fit either, so he then said "you have 16" steel wheels?" to which i said yes, to the same spec as in that info they sent but in 16" instead of 15", to which he said "well you need 15" steel wheels instead"



trying to explain that 16" should definitely fit if a 15" should, well, he wasn't having any of it, couldn't get his head round the fact a 16" doesn't fit so 15" definitely won't, unless I'm missing something?????

even suggested i got to a main dealer or tyre fitting place



couldn't even tell me if Kia soul alloys would fit, jeez, if Kia can't tell me or don't know, what hope is there?????? :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

think i should give customer support another ring and speak to a manager of some sort


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Scrap it and buy a mondeo.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

god no, i want something nice 

just for the record, does the "J" have absolutely anything to do with it (6.5Jx16), or is that just to do with the measurements?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> god no, i want something nice
> 
> just for the record, does the "J" have absolutely anything to do with it (6.5Jx16), or is that just to do with the measurements?


http://www.carbibles.com/tyre_bible_pg4.html#rimcontours


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> this is the info Kia themselves have sent to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You won't get help from a manager.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

bidderman1969 said:


> Spacers would help, but yes, I don't want to do that as that would mean longed hub studs
> 
> The whole point of wanting 16" winter tyres were that they were half price of the equivalent of the 18's, I have a business to run


Penny wise, pound stupid?



bidderman1969 said:


> this is the info Kia themselves have sent to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kia will sell you alloys that will fit! They're not interested in helping you to get some aftermarket alloys to fit.....in they same way they're not interested in advising you on how to get a ford transit engine to fit.

Many people have suggested a solution that will work for you.....but you continue it. This kind of defeats the point of asking for advice in the 1st place :devil:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Bero said:


> Penny wise, pound stupid?
> 
> Kia will sell you alloys that will fit! They're not interested in helping you to get some aftermarket alloys to fit.....in they same way they're not interested in advising you on how to get a ford transit engine to fit.
> 
> Many people have suggested a solution that will work for you.....but you continue it. This kind of defeats the point of asking for advice in the 1st place :devil:


Maybe should read again, I've explained what's been happening all along, I don't have wads of money to throw around, hence why I should get most of the money back on credit cards I've had to use (used C/C's for the sole purpose of consumer protection should I need it) if it goes my way, I've taken all advice onboard, hopefully I will be getting the wheels Cooks kindly posted up, if you're quite angry about what I'm doing by all means don't read the thread and refrain from being adding anything, fine by me :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

And how is "penny wise, pound stupid" when running a business? 

You only say that because it hasn't worked out, if it had you wouldn't been saying it would you?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Sometimes things don't always work out chum. I completely get your point about buying the steelies and the 16" tyres to match - it was just pure bad luck that they didn't fit and you were being conned by them on the returns. 

Hopefully you'll be able to get a few quid for the bits that you've bought - have you stuck them on gumtree? It's the right time of year to sell winter tyres so get them on there asap. Perhaps the credit card company will help you with reimbursement for the alloys/steelies that were incorrectly sold to you?

Good luck. 

Cooks


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

The "penny wise pound stupid" comment refers to you trying to save a little money, but and ending up spending a lot....and still not achieving your initial aim.

Luckily enough the weather had not been bad so far....had it been bad you could have been off the road or turning some jobs down, presumably the cost would far outweigh the potential for cost savings.

Had the right wheels (the ones that you knew would fit) been bought initially, or you visited a local supplier you would have had a solution months ago.

You would have had any hassle.
You would not currently be out of pocket hundreds of pounds.
You would not be chasing retailers.
You would not be asking and credit card companies to force a restocking...which may or may not happen.

I'm not angry, far from it :thumb: I just don't see the logic. Hopefully it all works out...and before any bad weather arrives :thumb::thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Cookies said:


> Sometimes things don't always work out chum. I completely get your point about buying the steelies and the 16" tyres to match - it was just pure bad luck that they didn't fit and you were being conned by them on the returns.
> 
> Hopefully you'll be able to get a few quid for the bits that you've bought - have you stuck them on gumtree? It's the right time of year to sell winter tyres so get them on there asap. Perhaps the credit card company will help you with reimbursement for the alloys/steelies that were incorrectly sold to you?
> 
> ...


Cheers fella, appreciate that :thumb: if I had said from the start "what's my options for winter wheels?" I probably would have got the ones you listed :thumb: so I do appreciate the effort you put it to find them

Literally just before you wrote that, Kia customer services manager rang back, and it seems Kia do indeed make a 16" steel wheel that fits! YES GET IN! Even got a part number for it too!

So (hopefully) it seems perseverance may pay off :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> Cheers fella, appreciate that :thumb: if I had said from the start "what's my options for winter wheels?" I probably would have got the ones you listed :thumb: so I do appreciate the effort you put it to find them
> 
> Literally just before you wrote that, Kia customer services manager rang back, and it seems Kia do indeed make a 16" steel wheel that fits! YES GET IN! Even got a part number for it too!
> 
> So (hopefully) it seems perseverance may pay off :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


Only question I have is, is it for that model or do you have to declare it as aftermarket?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Only question I have is, is it for that model or do you have to declare it as aftermarket?


Good point, he didn't say on the phone, just said they do sell a steel wheel that fits, but I'll just tell them it's a Kia wheel, so shouldn't have any problems :thumb::thumb:

They're a little pricey for what they are, but he guarantees they fit, at £60 each they better had :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

jeez, tyreleader! 

getting to the stage where my last comments are going to be along the lines of...... your company is run by a bunch of idiots, no wonder we won the war.... twice!

but I'm resisting, :lol::lol::lol:


----------

